
Microsoft is downloading Windows 10 to users machines without their consent - nreece
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2425381/microsoft-is-downloading-windows-10-to-your-machine-just-in-case
======
DrScump
just posted 50' ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10202360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10202360)

